# I need help choosing a mod



## KubeKid73 (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.puzzle-shop.de/rhomball.html
http://www.puzzle-shop.de/icosahedron-megaminx.html

Which one should I make? And how do I make it? Also, tell me if either of them work the same as another puzzle, or if they're completely different.


----------



## flee135 (Feb 24, 2009)

They're both based off the megaminx, and therefore work the same way, and can be solved similarly.

It's tough to choose which one to make though. I haven't heard much of the rhomball, and the only one that I know of that exists is Tony Fisher's, but it very well may be that others exist. The second one, which I know as an icosaminx, is a little more common, but may be easier to build since the centers do not have to be concealed, though I'm not sure how much harder this makes the build. I'm sure being more accurate would be tougher with the rhomball. But I would only recommend the icosaminx if you have any sort of filler material available, like apoxie sculpt. The rhomball can probably be made with plastic sheet.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 24, 2009)

So they work exactly like a Megaminx?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 24, 2009)

lookes like megaminx... and i think the seconds looks cooler 
but i cannot say, how to do them...


----------

